# Left my boss unsupervised,



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

and this is the result,


----------



## CDN EC (Jul 31, 2011)

Looks about right. :laughing:

Most successful companies I've worked for the owners know chit about wiring, but they count beans and do sales really well :jester:


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually, my boss is pretty good, he just was in a hurry as they were starting to lock the building up.


----------



## 360max (Jun 10, 2011)

Luckily it's not a main runner on grid


----------



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

Thats poos.


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

What are those 2 plastic rings at the top called? Do you have a link?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Ty Wrapp said:


> What are those 2 plastic rings at the top called? Do you have a link?


It's the original support method, they looked for them and from what I hear they are no longer available.

There ok for the most part, but some places there not secured very well and we've pulled a few out.


----------



## tkb (Jan 21, 2009)

Arlington has them.
http://www.aifittings.com/catalog/pdf/catalog.pdf
See page I-9


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I think Grainger and McMaster also sell those. Used some for a security-camera project not that long ago.

-John


----------



## Ty Wrapp (Aug 24, 2011)

Thought it might be a good alternative to this......


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Wow, they used a pipe hanger with a bushing inside of it...lol


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Wow, they used a pipe hanger with a bushing inside of it...lol


Looks to me like a Clic hanger with a piece of pvc snapped in it.....kinda hack!


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

It is a clic hanger, but not hack, looks like clic inserts. Here's some better pictures,


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Erps, it only sent one,


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Was doing some cleanup on the first floor and asked the boss to check the second floor and make sure everything was ok before I pulled the slack. He came back said everything was ok, I took a quick check and found this,









Electrician had pulled the WAP wire out of the box, easy fix, but still.


----------



## mikeh32 (Feb 16, 2009)

When i first started, I used to wrap the grid a lot. 

So bad they called me griddy.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Sarness, I am gonna have to check those out.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

After cleaned up, not pretty, but its cleaner.









While adding a white wire (for VoIP) I found this,









Boss said to cut it out and run new, the people who got the termination contract are the ones who originally installed the blue wires.


----------

